# Food Network: Worst cooks in America Jan,3,2010



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

Are they going to take a roll call?
Maybe Guy Fieri will be the first contestant.
grand prize is only $25K maybe we could take up a collection
and get it off our TV's. WHAT DO YOU THINK? 
I am sure the Diners and small restaurants would applaud us.:thumb:

Food Network Has The "Worst Cooks In America" Food Network Humor

Guy Fieri Rock n' Roll Culinary Tour Set To Destroy America Food Network Humor


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

I nominate Aaron McCargo Jr. or "Big Daddy" (que rolling eyes)


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I nominate Paula Deen and the Nealys.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Yes, I believe Food Network has some pretty bad cooks!





dan


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

hahahahaha... i hate him... i have never 'hated' someone i didnt know or meet before but he has gotten the best of me. he is just annoying, arrogant and reminds me of those types of frat guys who just never grow up and are loud and obnoxious in a bar.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Yet aother FTV pprogram I won't be watching! 

I'm so sick of the endless cooking contests.

By the way, I'm with Koukou' on her nominations. :roll:

Mike


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

finally saw the ad for this. it was being run on another channell, BBCA I think. Anyways people were nominated by their "friends" for this. not sure if they are professional cooks or not but I sure as heck would not want to be on this train wreck.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

While that may be true, there is one thing that DD&D does and that is to showcase a lot of places all over the country that are turning out some amazing dishes. I love watching the show for that. I have seen some amazing places that I really want to eat at. And for the price of one fancy dinner at Nobu, I can eat about 20 meals at these places and be equally satisfied!

In fact when I visit my sister in Alaska next Nov. there are a couple of places I saw in North Pole, Ak. that I want to go to! (NP, it outside of Fairbanks which is an 8 hr. trip or so from Anchorage)


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Completely agree! Some amazing, honest food by some terrific cooks. What they lack in pretentiousness they certainly make up with in integrity. Cook on!


----------

